
Ask HN: How do you adquire basic cumputer literacy? - WmyEE0UsWAwC2i
Hi,<p>So here is the backstory. My mother&#x27;s supervisor sends her an e-mail with &quot;texts&quot; as a jpg image. My mother&#x27;s works with computers mostly involve pdfs and office documents.<p>When she tried to open the jpgs, which she thought where pdfs. She contacted me because &quot;it wasn&#x27;t working&quot;.<p>Would she had carefully read the screen, the info was there. Then she would have need to install an image viewer. That is what I would have done. But, how do you learn that that is the solution?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
What kind of ancient computer is your mom using that she would have needed to
"install an image viewer".

~~~
WmyEE0UsWAwC2i
It's a linux install after the windows 10 fiasco. Probably my fault not to
have the image viewer installed. And XFCE not to provide one, altough they are
lightweiht so it makes sence.

Why did you assume the computer was old?

Edit: also mfw.jpg when HN answers are the same as 4chan

